# Looking for advice on Wards Hawthorne project



## SindeAnn (Jan 10, 2019)

I purchased this old girl a few months back and am just getting around to seeing what needs to be done with her.  She rides great. I think she’s either a ‘40 or ’41 but I’m not sure. She's missing a headlight lens and as far as I can tell everything is original except the grips and maybe the tires and seat. I’d like to know which grips, seat and tires I need. She’s definitely got her share (and then some) of patina. There’s plenty of surface rust but everything is solid underneath. My problem is that I really don’t know what to do with her.  I definitely don’t want to paint or do anything major. I’d like to bring out any original color that’s left. I’ve read about using oxalic acid but I don’t have any experience with that.  I could learn.  Also, I’ve read something about boiled linseed oil and turpentine. I would appreciate any suggestions any of you have on the best course of action. Thanks


----------



## SindeAnn (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## buickmike (Jan 10, 2019)

Lots of style on that one. I would forget about the finish and put some good hi pressure tires on it. I Hope your hubs are still good.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 10, 2019)

Maybe some streamers too.


----------



## kreika (Jan 10, 2019)

Some folks use 0000 steel wool and wd40. Careful around the pinstripes and secondary colors. I’ve used steel wool and cutting compound with good results. Test a small inconspicuous area first. This bike was completely rusted. I was so amazed there was straw colored paint underneath it. Best of luck.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 10, 2019)

Well Now !      It looks like my bikes sister finally showed her face !        I think they were separated at birth .


----------



## buickmike (Jan 10, 2019)

I wish I could find a mate that easily


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 10, 2019)

SindeAnn said:


> View attachment 931368



Nice  bike,  I used  linseed oil on a rag and wiped the bike down  several times  over  several days  getting everything in out.  It will POP! DON'T RUB N SCRUB!


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 10, 2019)

Lynchwrench said:


> Nice  bike,  I used  linseed oil on a rag and wiped the bike down  several times  over  several days  getting everything in out.  It will POP! DON'T RUB N SCRUB!



People  love  old patina bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2019)

This one screams for and OA bath. The difference will be night and day. A lot of people get scared by the word "acid". An orange probably has more acid in it than this stuff. Get a $10 kiddy pool from Walmart and put about a cup of OA in it with warm water, throw the parts in, and let it sit overnight. Pull them out and rinse with thoroughly with soapy water. Use compressed air to make sure everything is dry. a light coat of a quality wax and your done. I've never been a fan of the linseed oil as it won't bring out the color like OA will. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 11, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> This one screams for and OA bath. The difference will be night and day. A lot of people get scared by the word "acid". An orange probably has more acid in it than this stuff. Get a $10 kiddy pool from Walmart and put about a cup of OA in it with warm water, throw the parts in, and let it sit overnight. Pull them out and rinse with thoroughly with soapy water. Use compressed air to make sure everything is dry. a light coat of a quality wax and your done. I've never been a fan of the linseed oil as it won't bring out the color like OA will. V/r Shawn




Amen to that, and get rid of those knobby tires, they ride terribly (in my opinion).


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 11, 2019)

If you decide to go the OA route, make sure the pool is big enough to completely submerge the frame.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice original bike there young lady....see all of the above.  You MUST take it all apart carefully and put all the painted/rusty pieces in an OA bath...(see OA bath in search pane for how-to)  Patience and care will provide good results bringing the paint color back.  After the OA bath, I would wipe it down lightly with Linseed Oil to seal and protect the newly-revealed OA-bath paint.  Just make sure that when using this naturally sticky substance(LO), wiping it all off afterwards to a nearly dry-to-the-touch feel is critical.   Also, since the bike is now blown apart, clean and rebuild the drivetrain.   FYI, your fork may be put together wrong. They are weird ones...   Great survivor..


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 11, 2019)

Go OA bath for this one!


----------



## TieDye (Jan 11, 2019)

Make sure you rinse the OA off very well, and dry it off good.  I'd OA it and linseed oil it.  Wax, no matter the quality of it, will seal this up.  The protective qualities of wax lasts only about 9 months or so.  (I used to work as quality control in a car chemical plant.  We made car wax and other products for Simoniz, Turtle wax, Prestone, Motor Honey, etc. etc.)  Linseed oil, properly applied will do it good and preserve it in the condition.  Put the first coat on light, wait 10-15 minutes and wipe it off.  Put 2 more coats on it, rubbing it in well, and wiping it all off each time, and you're done.  Use it on the chrome pieces, painted stuff, all of it.  Service the hubs and the stem, put some good tires on her and enjoy the heck out of her!  Nice bike!  (If you ever want to sell her, let me know.)
Deb


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 11, 2019)

Here is one I did for my wife


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 11, 2019)

@SindeAnn Nice bike...I just wanted to show how the springer parts should be...90% of these I see are put back together wrong and it won't ride well at all. Put together right and it will ride great.....


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jan 11, 2019)

Thank you for the diagram. I have a  few of this  style  front end


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 11, 2019)

This is the thread that this comes from......
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/d...ringer-fork-rocker-plates-and-bushings.45479/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2019)

I suppose it depends on where you keep your bikes. I keep mine in a climate controlled environment with no sunlight and if I put nothing on them it would likely be years before any corrosion occurred. Wax is designed to withstand the elements so unless you are storing your bikes outside, in a damp place, outside your beach house or some other place open to the elements I don't think linseed oil is necessary. To me it gives the surface an unnatural look. Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## SindeAnn (Jan 11, 2019)

Thank you everyone for all of your suggestions. I think I'll start with the OA bath (as soon as Wal-Mart stocks kiddie pools again). Where is the best place to get OA? Also, can someone tell me for sure what year/model this is? I'm thinking 40 or 41 but that's just a guess based on pics I've seen on the internet. Which grips, seat and tires should I get? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 11, 2019)

SindeAnn said:


> View attachment 931368



Hi  SindeAnn,    you asked a few questions.     one was in regards to getting a lense for you light    Cindi Vette on Ebay has them https://www.ebay.com/sch/cindi_vette/m.html?ssPageName=&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2654       She also has the rear rack lenses.     You asked about year of bike.    I  think our bikes are at the end of CWC ( Cleveland Welding Co. ) and the start of The  Snyder Built bikes ?    Your Springer looks Snyder built, but I'm no expert.   It's kinda like a grey area when companies merge and they "Share" Parts  when building different year models.     I have a hard time deciphering all I read,  but it seems mine is a '41 Comet Yours is so close color/paint/parts wise I'd say yours is 1941 as well.       Again, i'm no expert..................please correct me if i have some of this history incorrect.    The guys are giving good advice.   You have a great bike. I know you'll do it justice         Here's the handlebar grips that I think they were tellin' me to put on my bike................ Front light lense.   a new Amber rear reflector ,   a Bicycle licence ( Under Seat ) and  ammo bags under handlebars. Those changes were made recently.  See Photo's attached


----------



## SindeAnn (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks, I checked out the lens on eBay and it's the one I need. I already have a pair of grips like that so, if they're correct, I'll use them.


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2019)

Beautiful bike. Welcome to the CABE !


----------



## SindeAnn (Jan 11, 2019)

catfish said:


> Beautiful bike. Welcome to the CABE !




Thank you


----------



## Scout Evans (Jan 11, 2019)

With the Snyder springer and curved fender brace on the seat stays, I'll guess it's all Snyder. As for year, the serial number on the BB should show the year. My 42 Hawthorne (Snyder) looks like this, with the year digits reversed. (24EH)


----------



## Nashman (Jan 11, 2019)

I got my OA on Amazon. Big tub pretty cheap. Great bike, good luck. Don't swim in the pool after the bike is done!!


----------



## TieDye (Jan 11, 2019)

I bought this at my local hardware.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 11, 2019)

FYI, Amazon..search it.  Cheers.* Do not eat this or tear off the label..lol.. (* as in mattress/pillow labels or packs of crystal moisture packs in electronics for those who don't get my sick memory/humour)


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 11, 2019)

You can buy a 12 oz. tub of wood bleach at the hardware store for $10+ or  5 lb. bag on eBay for a little less than $15.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/OXALIC-ACI...465e660f5e:g:WVsAAOSw6n5Xs4DO&redirect=mobile


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 12, 2019)

.....


----------



## juke joint johnny (Feb 3, 2019)

SindeAnn said:


> I purchased this old girl a few months back and am just getting around to seeing what needs to be done with her.  She rides great. I think she’s either a ‘40 or ’41 but I’m not sure. She's missing a headlight lens and as far as I can tell everything is original except the grips and maybe the tires and seat. I’d like to know which grips, seat and tires I need. She’s definitely got her share (and then some) of patina. There’s plenty of surface rust but everything is solid underneath. My problem is that I really don’t know what to do with her.  I definitely don’t want to paint or do anything major. I’d like to bring out any original color that’s left. I’ve read about using oxalic acid but I don’t have any experience with that.  I could learn.  Also, I’ve read something about boiled linseed oil and turpentine. I would appreciate any suggestions any of you have on the best course of action. ThanksView attachment 931362
> 
> View attachment 931364
> 
> View attachment 931365



Wards 1941 spring and summer catalog was the first time these skirts were featured... "New style for the modern miss. New design streamlined all-metal skirt guard." Also, in the 1942 spring and summer catalogs it shows the new ball shaped headlight and the "New design streamlined chain guards. Full length style. Covers both sides of sprocket." I'd say you've got a '41. I love it too!


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 8, 2019)

Go with OA.  Don't be afraid of how much you use.  I completey dissembled the below bike and soaked it overnight in OA.  It looked like a weird green before I started.  Have fun.  JimRoy


----------



## SindeAnn (Feb 8, 2019)

JimRoy said:


> Go with OA.  Don't be afraid of how much you use.  I completey dissembled the below bike and soaked it overnight in OA.  It looked like a weird green before I started.  Have fun.  JimRoyView attachment 945424



Wow, nice bike! I have decided to go with OA as soon as Wal-Mart sells kiddie pools again and it warms up a bit.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 25, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Well Now !      It looks like my bikes sister finally showed her face !        I think they were separated at birth .
> 
> View attachment 931375
> 
> ...



Wow that is a sweet old bike LOVE THE PATINA


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 25, 2019)

What a cool bike lots of neat features would definitely be a keeper , have fun with the bike & good luck !


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2019)

Almost twins...............


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 25, 2019)

Nobody has mentioned Waxoyl.
I use it on all my bikes, especially the ones that have almost no pain left.
It’s expensive, but less so if you make your own. It is basically turpentine, light machine oil and beeswax.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 14, 2019)

vincev said:


> View attachment 954639
> 
> Almost twins...............



Is that the acid rain bath?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 14, 2019)

SindeAnn said:


> View attachment 931368



I LOVE Patina!!!!!!!!


----------



## juvela (Mar 14, 2019)

-----

The bamboo colour showing on the fork blades is most attractive.

Look forward to seeing the cycle post rust removal.

Think you will discover plenty of colour under there!  

Tip -

following painted parts exit of "soup" and rinsing/drying apply a rust inhibiting product to interior of frame tubes.  there can be access to tube interiors through bottom bracket shell, head tube and vent holes.

Have good fun with it.

-----


----------

